
Ask IH: Can DNS Change Affect SEO? - Mike_Andreuzza
So on Saturday, I changed from GitHub Pages to Firebase hosting.<p>I had some issues with GoDaddy&#x27;s settings panel, but now it should be ok, but still see a lot of browsers not reaching the website, I see this through GA.<p>I was thinking this because Firebase servers might be located somewhere different than GH pages...and hence appear in different positions on searches.<p>For example, my organic traffic was higher than referrals until right before I changed the DNS<p>Some browsers, like Firefox, Safari are not reaching the server, hence the low traffic.<p>What do you guys think?<p>thank you and have a great day !
======
Lorenz-Kraft
How do you see through GA that users do not reach your website? As soon as
your websites loads, it loads the GA Tracking ... but then your website is
loaded, so reachable.

About "browsers, like Firefox, Safari are not reaching the server": You
probably did something wrong on your website or via DNS. Someone experienced
should check this.

About "Can DNS Change Affect SEO?": Yes, this is called "Bad Neighbourhood".
It most often leads to decreased SEO rankings.

In general: DNS changes might take some time ... up to 48 hours. Within this
timeperiode, a lot of strange things can happen.

~~~
Mike_Andreuzza
Hey Lorentz.

Well, very easy. The difference between Chrome users to Firefox and Safari eas
significantly big, loke for example today chrome users are 84 and firefox is
10. It normally isn't that big of a difference. Then I also had some Firefox
users reporting that the browser throwed a DNS error.

I am not experiencing, I am building my first product after learning how to
code...

Thank you so much for answering.

~~~
Lorenz-Kraft
Well... so you "estimate" via GA that your users do not reach your site. Fair
enough. So do you get a grip on those "Firefox Users" that reported a DNS
Error? The DNS error will probably lead you to your solution...

